# Closet smoker



## fodorb (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello All,

I have been a member for a short while and really love SMF. The site has been a real inspiration and great reference source. I have been drooling over all the well done post and thought I should come out of the closet and say _Thanks!_


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome Welcome don't be a stranger.


----------



## smokednarwhal (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello from Indiana, and welcome to the forum.  "Closet smoker" gave me a chuckle.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome and enjoy the forum.


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## meateater (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 30, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to smf, closet smoker.


----------



## roller (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grampyskids (Mar 30, 2010)

So glad to have you here. Remember the first step to recovery is to admit that have this obsession. Come out of the closet and ye shall be free!


----------



## treegje (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## patntamsbeef (Mar 30, 2010)

My wife was asking me what I was doing with the Tape Measure in her Spare bedroom closet. I was wondering how many Meat Racks I could fit in there and how big of a smoke stack I'd need, LOL


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

haha, that was my first thought, too -- somebody's building a smoker in their cloest???


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on in.  The smoke is fine.  Welcome to the forum and never be afraid to share.


----------

